# Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard



## themadjuli (3. Januar 2018)

*Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Guten Tag liebes Forum,

ich muss vorab sagen, dass ich wenig Ahnung von Hardware habe, und meinen alten PC aufrüsten möchte. Wahrscheinlich macht es mehr Sinn neue Komponenten zu kaufen, die zeitgemäß sind, vielleicht reicht aber auch schon ein neuer Prozessor.
Ich habe das Asrock 980de3/u3s3 der Prozessorsockel ist ein AM3+.
zur Zeit habe ich einen AMD Athlon(tm) II x4 620 Prozessor mit 2,60Ghz verbaut, also ziemlich schwach in der heutigen Zeit.

Was würdet Ihr mir raten bzw. was ist der bestmögliche Prozessor für mein Mainboard?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Wir würden dir wohl eher raten auf eine neue Plattform zu setzen. Du kannst zwar eine stärkere CPU nachrüsten, allerdings ist dann noch nicht sichergestellt, dass diese auch stabil auf dem Mainboard läuft. Selbst wenn, dann würde das mit einer recht hohen Leistungsaufnahme einherkommen, und in ein oder zwei Jahren müsstest du dann wieder etwas neues kaufen (wobei man für diesen Sockel wenn überhaupt eher im Gebrauchtmarkt schaut, neu lohnt sich sowas auf keinen Fall)


----------



## Tolotos66 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Eigentlich nur den FX 6300. Aber ehrlich, ein neues Sytem wäre da um Längen besser.
Gruß T.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Den alten Kram entsorgen und was neues kaufen.
Du solltest keinen Cent mehr in die alte Plattform stecken.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Mit glück phebnom2 x6 1090t leicht OC 3,6-3,8ghz
eventuell noch den fx4300
weil andere fx sind für den chipsatz zu stromhungrig zumal der chipsatz 760g für diese cpu gen nicht entwickelt wurde.

Aber wie erwähnt würde ich eher die plattform wechseln was aber nicht gerade billig ist bei den rampreisen
ansonsten gebr nach komplettkits suchen
x79 mit ci7 3930k 4930k e5 1650 v1 und v2
auch wenn dazu ein server board dabei ist lohnt sich das eher als ein gequältes OC rig
keiner verkauft ein sauger laufendes x79 system ohne grund
alternativ obwohl noch zu früh
x99, ci7 5820k-6800k e5 1650v3 v4 das wird auch selten verkauft weil x299 (skylake-x release 2017) nicht wirklich schneller wurde
Wenn du ddr3 ram hast weiter nutzen rampreise sind echt verrückt.
Um Zukunfstauglich die nächsten  Jahre sicher zu sein min 16GB ram sofern die gpu mehr als 4GB vram hat.Wenn nicht tun es auch 8GB

Von sockel 115x würde ich abraten quads sind am limit, das sage ich schon seit 2 Jahren.
natürlich ist damit wirklich  gaming gemeint alles ab spiele von 2016 an. ausgenommen indi und Gelegenheitsgames


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Am besten ein Asus Prime B350 Plus zusammen mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 1600 boxed kaufen, beides wird manchmal als Bundle angeboten. Allerdings braucht es dafür leider neuen Arbeitsspeicher und der ist momentan sau teuer.
Aber mit besagter Kombination und 2x 4 GB DDR4 solltest du für viele Jahre Ruhe haben und hast ein brand aktuelles System mit viel Leistungsreserven und einem daran gemessen sehr niedrigen Energieverbrauch!


----------



## Bariphone (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Vielleicht sagst Du uns welches Budget du hast und wofür du den PC primär benutzt.

Das Board unterstützt zwar lt Hersteller die FX 8Cores, da würde ich aber maximal zum FX 8320E oder 8300 greifen. Die kommen etwas beschnitten daher um in der 95W Klasse zu bleiben. Alternativ würde ich den Phenom II X6 1090t / 1100t
Greifen. 

Aber wenn Du uns dein Budget verrätst können wir besser helfen.


----------



## themadjuli (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Erst mal vielen Dank für all die Antworten!
Ich habe mein Budget ziemlich niedrig gesetzt, ich würde mal sagen 50€, günstiger darf es natürlich auch sein.  Ob Gebraucht oder neu spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, auch wenn bei gebraucht immer die OC Gefahr besteht.
Im Rechner sind 8GB DDR3 RAM verbaut und ich habe ein 500W Netzteil von beQuiet, und eine R9270X-DC2T-2GD5.
Ich denke wenn ich noch eine SSD reinhaue und ne neue CPU sollte die Kiste ganz gut laufen, oder was meint ihr?
Perfekt wäre es wenn GTA5 darauf laufen würde, da komm ich aber ohne Aufrüstung von neuem Mainboard wahrscheinlich nur schwer hin denke ich.


----------



## Rolk (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Du könntest einen FX8300 einbauen. Kostet neu aber ~90 € und dürfte gebraucht kaum zu finden sein. Auf keinen Fall eine CPU mit höherer TDP und auf keinen Fall übertakten. Sonst macht dir dein Mainboard schneller die Grätsche als du gucken kannst.


----------



## fuma.san (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Für 50€ bekommst du höchsten nen FX 6300. Aber GTA 5 ist ziemlich CPU lastig, da ist eigentlich selbst der FX 8300 schon überfordert.

Wie die anderen schon alle gesagt haben macht es nicht so wirklich Sinn noch Geld in die alle Plattform zu stecken.

Das sinnvollste wäre meiner Meinung nach deinen Athlon X4 erst mal zu übertakten, 3,5-3,7 Ghz machen die meistens mit.
Das sollte dann auch bei GTA 5 für zumindest spielbare FPS bei niedrig-mittel taugen.

Wenn du dann bisschen was zusammen gespart hast hol dir dann gleich eine aktuelle Plattform.

Falls du nur den AMD Standard Lüfter hast - der taugt nicht zum Übertakten. Da würde ich mir für 20-30€ einen günstigen Lüfter holen. Den kannst du dann auch auf die neue Plattform mit nehmen.
So was wie den hier, z.B. be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## themadjuli (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Ok, danke nochmals.
Ich tendiere dazu einen FX-6300 auf Ebay zu ersteigern, das sollte ich unter 50€ hinbekommen, denke ich. 
Einen guten CPU Lüfter habe ich, weiß zwar nicht das Modell, ist aber ein ordentlicher Brummer. 

Dann heißt es für mich jetzt nach ner passenden SSD suchen


----------



## Boahd (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Also ein Freund spielt GTA 5 mit einem Athlon II X4 760k auf 4,2GHz. Geht zwar teilweise in der Stadt auch mal auf 29fps, aber wenn du bisher einen alten Athlon hattest, bist du denke ich mal nicht unbedingt jemand der bei unter 60fps die Krise bekommt 
Denke der FX 6300 ist die günstigste Methode mit dem alten System noch ein paar Games zu zocken und das sollte auch noch ganz okay gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Nur warum dann nicht gleich den FX 8300 nehmen?
Der ist neu auch nur ca. 20 Euro teurer, hat aber zwei Kerne mehr, ist in der selben TDP-Klasse wie der FX 6300.
Zu kleine Upgrades lohnen doch meist gar nicht!


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Das Board ist mit das Billigste vom Billigsten. Auch wenn da die 95W-CPUs auf der Liste stehen, würde ich nicht mal diese diesem Board zutrauen. Schließlich weist ASRock nicht umsonst selbst bei den 95W-CPUs darauf hin, dass man einen TopBlow-Kühler nutzen sollte... 

Bevor du das Geld in den PC versenkst... Spare dir das Geld lieber. Wenn du nochmal 50€ sparst, bekommst du schon schnellere Sockel 1155-Systeme...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Ob dieser dann auch stabil läuft?

Sicher gehst dunu mit nen phenom2 x6 1090t 1100t oder darunter was aber beiom OC probleme macht.
Der phenom ist etwas schneller als der Fx6300
Der fx6300 wird erst OC schneller ram sowie CPu takt aber das ist bei deinen board sowieso nicht möglich mit dem phenom sind zumindest die 3,6ghz stabil drin
das ist etwa genausoviel wie der fx aber ohne throtteln
Dein mainboard ist das Problem, kaum schlechter aber vielleicht besser zu bekommen phenom2 x4 955
ich kenne die chipsätze von am3(+) bios nvidia nforce sehr gut Und der 760g ist etwa gleich wie der n720d und damit konnte ich OC bis etwa 3,7ghz zur not mit mehrspannung 3,8ghz bei nen hexacore
vergesse nicht die NB OC das bringt oft viel mehr als stur die cpu

Ich habe bis sept  2016 ein amd System gehabt
letztes mainboard 970a ud3p
phenom2 x6 1090t 3,8ghz (4ghz möglich bei 1,475v) 2,4ghz NB möglich waren 2,8ghz bei erhöhten vcore der NB was aber ein temp limit bei mir brachte (Kühlung war nicht dafür ausgelegt)
8GB ddr3 1600 cl9
erstes mainboard asrock k10n78d chipsatz n720d max 3,7ghz gelaufen stabil 3,6ghz 2,2ghz NB original 1,8ghz
Habe bei vielen geholfen wegen dem Kühlungsprobklem beim mainboard alles asrock oder msi mit 760g chipsatz oft half nur ein wechsel des maimnboards.
Die phenoms laufen aber alle stabil auf diese boards selbst der hexa
Das liegt an der niedrigeren Spannung als beim FX dieser hat deutlich mehr und höhere Ansprüche an die vrm.
Was mit phenom 125w tdp auf deinen mainboard geht geht nicht mit fx6xxx 125w tdp,  selbst die 95w tdp die selten sind beim verkauf vom FX6xxx laufen nur bedingt auf dem mainboard gut


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Board ist mit das Billigste vom Billigsten. Auch wenn da die 95W-CPUs auf der Liste stehen, würde ich nicht mal diese diesem Board zutrauen. Schließlich weist ASRock nicht umsonst selbst bei den 95W-CPUs darauf hin, dass man einen TopBlow-Kühler nutzen sollte...
> 
> Bevor du das Geld in den PC versenkst... Spare dir das Geld lieber. Wenn du nochmal 50€ sparst, bekommst du schon schnellere Sockel 1155-Systeme...



Tja, schwer zu sagen, aber das Board hat selbst die 125W TDP CPUs auf der Supportliste. Davon würde ich dann aber definitiv die Finger lassen.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Zwischen "CPU supported" und "CPU can run on standard clock speed" liegt aber noch eine ganze Ecke. Ganz zu schweigen von "CPU can be stably overclocked"


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Der 6300 sollte selbst mit 4GHz auf diesem Board laufen. dadurch das es nur ein 3-Kerner mit SMT ist, im Gegensatz zu den 8xxx. Gute Casebelüftung vorausgesetzt.
Bevor sich mein Jüngster ein Ryzensystem gegönnt hat, nutzte er genau diese Board mit einem 6300 @4.1GHz + r280 über Jahre. Wurde 4.2017 verkauft und läuft dort bis dato immer noch. Alles in einem Antec DF35.
Gruß T.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Der 6300 sollte selbst mit 4GHz auf diesem Board laufen. dadurch das es nur ein 3-Kerner mit SMT ist, im Gegensatz zu den 8xxx. Gute Casebelüftung vorausgesetzt. [...]



Eigentlich ist der FX 6300 ja ein Hexacore, aber eben auf der anderen Seite kein wirklicher, weil sich bei vielen Operationen ja zwei Kerne die Resourcen teilen müssen, darum auch die relativ bescheidene Leistung des FX 6300.

Mich würde aber interessieren, ob der FX 8300 (ohne OC) auf dem Board und ebenso auf dem GA-970A-DS3P FX 			problemlos laufen würde, also auch lange Volllaststrecken und ob daß das Board viele Jahre durchhalten würde?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Was heißt den lange "Volllaststrecken" bei dir 50 Stunden Prime95? 

Das ist doch schon wieder so eine Kristallkugelfrage von dir, Tim!

Du hast doch schon selbst gemerkt wie Hardware "verschleissen" kann. Niemand kann dir so eine Frage mit Garantie auf Langlebigkeit beantworten.

Es gibt "billig" Boards die lange halten können bei Belastung an der Grenze, aber auch "teure" die bei mittlerer Belastung nicht mal die Garantiezeit überleben.

Solange du den Prozzi deiner Wahl auf das Board das in unterstützt klemmst ... liegt es im Murphys Hand wie lange diese Kombination überlebt.

Ja, du kannst diese Boards nutzen sofern unterstützt, aber wie lange das hält kann dir keiner sagen bei Belastung ... Vermutungen sind einfach nicht verlässlich und nichts anderes wäre die Antwort eines jeden Users.

Selbst wenn einer jetzt sagt "Ich habe diese Kombi und sie läuft seit 6 Jahren mit f@h auf der CPU, was würde es dir bringen. Du kaufst dir diese Kombi und oh welch Zufall es läuft bei dir nur 2 Jahre... zeigst du dann mit dem Finger auf den User und sagst" Böser Bub hast mich angelogen!"... zutrauen würde ich es dir.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Ja das ist schon richtig, nichts ist 100%ig garantiert!

Bei dem Thema des Threads kam mir halt doch wieder die schon mehrfach verworfene Idee auf, einen günstigen FX 8300 mit so einem Board und meinem verbliebenen 8 GB RAM-Riegel zu bauen, aber wirklich geraten hat es mir niemand, es ist einfach eine Frage des Preises.
Würde ich den FX 8300 neu und das Board neu zusammen für 100 Euro bekommen, würde ich es sofort machen, sofern nicht bekannt wäre, daß es mit dem FX 8xxx auf diesem Board öfter Probleme gäbe, also die Spawas zu heiß werden oder ähnliches was mich vom Kauf natürlich abhalten würde.
Aber 180 Euro sind mir für die Kombi definitiv noch deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Du merkst aber schon, daß du hier ein völlig anderes Thema in einem fremden Thread ansprichst... ich mein ja nur darüber hast du dich bei dir im Thread  moniert.

Warum sollte dir auch einer raten diese Kombi zu kaufen, denn Antworten warum nicht gab es doch in deinem Thread schon genügend? Was erwartest du also hier zu erreichen? Brauchst du User die dir sagen was du machen sollst und wenn dir die Antworten nicht passen suchst du andere?

 Das bringt dich nur Richtung Wahnsinn ... bei deiner Unentschlossenheit.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Das Thema hier paßt doch recht gut zu meiner Frage, es geht um AM3+ CPUs für ein bestimmtes Mainboard und meine Frage betrifft auch eine AM3+ CPU, wenn auch in Kombi mit einem anderen aber ähnlichen Board.

In dem anderen Thread hab ich mich über offtopic beschwert, weil seitenlang über Windows-Versionen diskutiert wurde, in einem reinen Hardware bzw. CPU-Thread, auf freundliches darauf aufmerksam machen durch mich wurde wenn dann nur mit Spott reagiert, also absolut verständlich, daß ich mich da beschwert habe.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der FX 6300 ja ein Hexacore, aber eben auf der anderen Seite kein wirklicher, weil sich bei vielen Operationen ja zwei Kerne die Resourcen teilen müssen, darum auch die relativ bescheidene Leistung des FX 6300.
> 
> Mich würde aber interessieren, ob der FX 8300 (ohne OC) auf dem Board und ebenso auf dem GA-970A-DS3P FX             problemlos laufen würde, also auch lange Volllaststrecken und ob daß das Board viele Jahre durchhalten würde?


Nein dieses board hat dieselben problem wie alle am3+ 970 chipsatz bretter wo nur 4+1 phasen drin sind
die vrm überhitzen und throtteln die cpu
Dieses maibnoard kann mit augenzwinkern nen phenom x6 1090t 1100t befeuern oc auf max 3,6ghz alles darüber wird gnadenlos gethrotelt.
aber dazu solltest du einen eigenen thread aufmachen.


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Laut Specs hat das Board nen 990FX, die nennen es aber trotzdem 970  Da wäre mein Vertrauen schon weg. 
Ist halt crap, dieses Board.

Aber wer kauft in Zeiten von Ryzen ernsthaft noch nen Piledriver?


----------



## JanJake (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Ich hatte mal den FX8300 auf einem 970A-UD3P und es war eine Katastrophe! Selbst auf standard Takt mit UV konnte das Board den Takt nicht halten. 

Heute würde ich kein AM3+ mehr kaufen, egal was für Umstände, die Teile sind einfach ein Reinfall gewesen von AMD. Zum Glück ist denen mit Ryzen was ordentliches gelungen! 

Wenn, dann würde ich den Mist verkaufen und auf einen 8100/1300 oder so umsteigen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



JanJake schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal den FX8300 auf einem 970A-UD3P und es war eine Katastrophe! Selbst auf standard Takt mit UV konnte das Board den Takt nicht halten. [...]



Ok, danke für den Hinweis, also verwerfe ich die fixe Idee noch einen günstigen FX mit Board zu schießen wohl nun endgültig!


----------



## JanJake (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Willst du einen 2. Rechner haben, würde ich so etwas in Richtung G4560 nehmen, die sind super! Haben fast die gleiche Gaming Leistung und reichen auch für alles was man eben so macht. High-FPS Gaming eben nicht, aber eben Spielbar ist darauf alles.


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Und ich hatte mit dem M5A97 Evo R2.0 nen 70€ Board, mit dem man nen Vishera vernünftig betreiben und OCen konnte (bis 5 GHz @ 1.5V - dann hats aufgegeben). Also es gab auch gute und günstiger Bretter.

Aber alles kein Grund mehr, heute noch AM3 zu kaufen. Schon gar nicht als Neuware.
Aber ich glaube, an dem Punkt waren wir schon mal vor langer Zeit in den Diskussionen mit Tim. Auch die Empfehlungen waren und sind immer die gleichen


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Da es nun anscheinend aber keine vernünftigen AM3+ Boards mehr neu gibt und ich sowieso nur einen Speicherriegel für die Plattform hätte, also sogar auf Dualchannel verzichten müßte, was die Leistung noch weiter schmälert, schließe ich das Kapitel FX für mich endgültig.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Spreche aus Lob und Anerkennung zu dieser Entscheidung!


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Danke. 
Gibt einfach zu wenig Argumente für den FX heute, dann leg ich lieber ca. 100 Euro drauf und nehm ein Ryzen-System.
Denn was nützt mir der FX 8300, wenn a) das Board dauernt throttelt, wenn ich in Spielen die Leistung dringend brauche und b) das Ding so unverhältnismäßig viel Energie verbrät, aber trotzdem leistungsmäßig nicht so richtig aus dem Knick kommt?
Ein Leistungsvergleich zwischen FX 8300 und Ryzen 5 1600 spricht da schon Bände.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Gibt einfach zu wenig Argumente für den FX heute...



Es gab bei Release schon nicht viele Argumente einen FX zu kaufen...


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Leistungsvergleich zwischen FX 8300 und Ryzen 5 1600 spricht da schon Bände.



Na Kunststück bei diesem Altersunterschied und doppeltem Preis. 

Am Verbrauch von weniger als 100W mit moderatem oc sollte es auch nicht scheitern. Der Knackpunkt sind die Mainboards. Ich hatte mir im Abverkauf noch eines gesichert, dass preisreduziert war und dem noch ein 75 € Headset beilag.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Tja, was die Multicoreperformance fürs Geld angeht, wäre der FX 8300 oder 8350 immer noch top, aber was hilft das wenn man keine neuen Mainboards dafür mehr bekommt, die die Leistung der CPU auch dauerhaft ausfahren können?
Außerdem ist die Monoleistung einfach zu schwach für aktuelle Spiele, gemessen an dem was Intel oder auch AMD mit Ryzen aktuell bietet.


----------



## Bariphone (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Auch die Multicoreleistung ist nicht gerade Top. Für einen Quadcore ok. 

Und gemessen was sich die non "E" Modelle gönnen schon  noch weniger. 
Die FX sind freilich nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht Top.

Mainboards gibt es hier und da noch.
Aber die Plattform kann man als tot bezeichnen. 
Wenn der Ryzen Refresh kommt umso toter.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Mit "top" meinte ich auch nur die Multicoreleistung gemessen am aktuellen CPU-Kaufpreis.
Soweit ich das richtig interpretiere ist der FX-8300 in der Multicoreleistung ca. 14-18% schneller als der Ryzen3-1200, der Ryzen3 aber ist natürlich in der für Spiele so wichtigen Monoleistung um ca. 40% schneller als der FX-8300.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Was ist denn jetzt hier raus gekommen? Denn ich hätte tatsächlich noch einen FX 8350 hier, dem gings 1,5 Monate gut unter seinem Noctua Top Blower, kein OC, angepasste Spannung, da wurde er auch nicht mal ordentlich heiß, um die 50-55 Grad C im Prime. Fürn Fuffy schick ich ihn auffe Reise, wenn TE Testen möchte. Aber mit aktiviertem Turbo Boost und Auto Voltage wirds knackig, obacht an der Stelle...


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Das Problem ist ja nicht der Preis der CPU, ich würde den auch neu kaufen, aber ein passendes Board zu bekommen, was neu ist und was garantiert nicht runter drosselt, wenn die CPU länger mit vollem Takt läuft scheint mir leider unmöglich.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*

Ah dachte TE hatte noch ein Board, oder gehts um dich? Wie auch immer, ja stimmt jetzt ein neues Board zu bekommen ist unmöglich und Quatsch, ich hatte auch nur ein “mieses“ Asrock 980D3U3 (oder so ähnlich), war damals schon super günstig, kein OC empfohlen, da muss man Hand anlegen und Turbo Boost unbedingt deaktivieren. Dennoch hat er die 4 GHz dann aber ordentlich gehalten, auch Sockel war im Bereich 60 Grad, was noch im Rahmen ist. Mit der R9 270X war dann auch Arma 3, GTA 5 und Co in Full HD, mittlere Details gut möglich. Hat meinen P6 1055T ersetzt, war definitiv  ne Steigerung (aber natürlich nur n Notnagel, um nicht ganze Plattform neu kaufen zu müssen....Was ich aber mittlerweile doch getan habe  Der P6 verrichtet nun wieder seinen Dienst, die Eltern sind happy af


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bester AM3+ Prozessor für Mainboard*



Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Ah dachte TE hatte noch ein Board, oder gehts um dich? [...]



Sorry, da hast du natürlich recht!
Ich ging jetzt von meinem Aufrüstfall aus, weil dein Posting direkt nach meinem letzten kam und ich viele Threads am laufen habe, darum hab ich die Frage fälschlicherweise auf mich bezogen.


----------

